# how often does anyone really use the chat room here?



## loco (Dec 3, 2007)

just courious. wasn't sure if I was missing a regular meeting which some of you guru's sharing or swapping knowledge with us newbies. 

-Rich


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't think we ever really got that up and running. It works, we just all can't seem to find the time to get together all at once.


----------

